# Error nscrvce.exe - unable to locate component



## OUkazoo (Nov 8, 2005)

Does anyone know how to fix this, i have run norton, trend-mircro ect. It pops up randomly.
NSCSRVCE.EXE - Unable to locate component
"This application has fialed to start because ccl35.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."
I dont even know what this is to re-install
Please help! 
Thanks!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Please check your other post for the same problem.
In the future please only post once per problem other wise it can get confusing.:sayyes:


----------



## ClaudiaK (Jan 13, 2006)

OUkazoo said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this, i have run norton, trend-mircro ect. It pops up randomly.
> NSCSRVCE.EXE - Unable to locate component
> "This application has fialed to start because ccl35.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."
> I dont even know what this is to re-install
> ...


Did you ever find an answer to this question? I have the same problem.


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com//mi...e-exe-unable-locate-component.html#post399422


----------



## john_b (Feb 3, 2006)

Did you ever get any useful reply to this question? I have the same problem.


----------



## Bill Hogg (Mar 23, 2006)

*nscsrvce.exe error*



OUkazoo said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this, i have run norton, trend-mircro ect. It pops up randomly.
> NSCSRVCE.EXE - Unable to locate component
> "This application has fialed to start because ccl35.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."
> I dont even know what this is to re-install
> ...


It's driving me up the wall, too. Mine can't find ccl30.dll. It is supposed to be part of Norton Internet Security but re-installing doesn't cure it.


----------



## jc-r (Mar 28, 2006)

*Solution to NSCSRVCE.EXE / ccL30.dll problem*

It seems that this problem is to do with mistakenly installing two copies of Norton Anti Virus. Here's the solution (it's worked for me so far and I hope it continues to do so as it was also driving me up the wall):
Please note that inorder to install the NSW and NIS on your computer, you need to install NIS first and then install NSW without Antivirus as a feature. Bhanuvikram: Please note that Antivirus is a feature in the Norton Internet Security (NIS) and Norton SystemWorks (NSW) also has Antivirus as a feature. You cannot have two Antivirus programs installed on your computer.
Yes James, I suggest you to uninstall the Norton programs installed on your computer by running SymNRT.exe tool. I shall provide you the weblink from which you can download SymNRT.exe tool on your computer.
Please open this weblink in your web browser :
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/sharedtech.nsf/docid/2006031710323113?Open&src=con_ols_nam
This website is #2 (manual) option so backup a page if you want to try the automated one first--I did and it seems to have done the trick.
Good luck!


----------



## envel (Apr 10, 2006)

Completely uninstalling all versions of Norton then reloading with the current Norton product did fix the "unable to find component" ccl30.dll

Thanks for the heads up. what a relief not to get that error message all the time !


----------



## None (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a way to fix it but iv'e had it fail sometimes. First you need to find NSCSRVCE.EXE. Then you need to find the dll it is looking for. If you cannot find it, try to locate it on a norton CD or something. Anyways, after locating the DLL and NSCSRVCE, you probably need to disable ALL norton programs running on your system to bypass the protection on the folders used by norton products. After doing this, copy ccl35.dll into the folder containing NSCSRVCE.EXE and restart your computer. If for some reason it works for awhile and then randomly fails sometimes, simply restart Norton Protection Center service and it should sort itself out. Hopefully this'll help anybody who encounters this error again...


----------

